# [GNOME]Comportamiento extraño con gnome-screenshot (PEND.)

## Jack Krauser

Hola de nuevo  :Very Happy: 

Hace unos cuantos días he tenido problemas con esta utilidad... Todo funciona normalmente, es decir, me hace la captura de pantalla de lo que esté viendo en ese momento...

El problema viene cuando guardo esa captura... Normalmente lo almacenaba en mi escritorio para un acceso rápido pero por cuestiones de la vida cambié de carpeta a otro destino (/home/user/video/carpeta) y cuando volví a escoger el escritorio, mis capturas nunca aparecieron en donde yo le dije que lo guardara, por suerte ni se como pude notar que se quedaron sobre la carpeta que mencioné anteriormente... Lo que recién acabo de hacer es renombrar la carpeta en cuestión (/home/user/video/carpeta2) y ya puedo guardar en el escritorio de nuevo, pero si cambio el destino no se guarda allí sino que sigue quedando en el escritorio... Alguien se puede imaginar a que se debe esto??? No es que me esté causando molestias (me adapto facilmente) sino que me gustaría saber que está pasando... Podría decir que es un bug, pero si solo me pasa a mi no creo que lo sea, con todo espero vuestras opiniones... Saludos!!!

----------

## tuxtor

Generalmente eso se debe a las configuraciones de la propia aplicacion

Puedes cambiar ese comportamiento con gconf-editor, busca el parametro last_save_directory en /apps/gnome-screenshot

----------

## gringo

o lo que dice tuxtor o igual es un tema de permisos. Tu usuario tiene permiso para poder escribir en esa carpeta ?

saluetes

----------

## i92guboj

O es problema de configuración, o es de permisos como dice gringo.

En todo caso, yo probaría a ejecutar la utilidad en cuestión en un emulador de terminal, a ver si arroja algún error o información que pueda ser útil.

----------

